# Big Breakfast Event at Malton Sunday 16th Oct



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This event just gets better. There were quite a few more TT at the Easter one. The next one is on the 16th october. Judy and I will be there. Here is the link for more information.
http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/

Joe


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be there Joe, sure some of the NW & Yorkshire crew will be up for this too


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll be there again. Everytime I go it gets better and better. The turnout was great last time.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

It's not long to The Big Breakfast Meet at Malton, Sunday the 16th October 2011.  This is a fantastic opportunity to make our presence felt and broaden our appreciation of a wide range of sports cars; and to meet and talk with fellow enthusiasts. There are plenty of spaces on the Business Park to accommodate our TTs without prior arrangement; just arrive early!! Feel the atmosphere, drool at the cars and then drive into Helmsley where you will find good pubs and quality food; even a walk in Duncombe Park if you like!! Or you can go for a drive with your mates over the moor and head home in your own time.

There were about a thousand attendees at the Big Breakfast Event from all over Yorkshire, the North East and beyond last year, and this year promises to at least match all previous numbers. This meet occurs twice a year, at Easter and October. All are welcome.

Bacon butties, amongst other tasty treats, will be in abundance starting from 8.30 a.m. The cost of food will be contributed to a very worthy cause, The Great North Air Ambulance Service. 

This event is *not* one of those mediocre low attendance meets, lacking in excitement and mouth watering machines; we deliver. Watch the Ferrari and Lamborghini blasting full on, in the low gears.

Marques include the following:
Audi (R8 and TT)
Ferrari
Lamborghini
Lotus
TVR
Porsche
Aston Martin
Maserati
Morgan
Mitsubishi
Subaru
BMW
Rolls Royce
Caterham 7
Mazda MX5
ST220 Turbo
Ariel Atom
Ford hot derivatives
Vauxhall hot derivatives
Renault hot derivatives
VW hot derivatives
Classic cars

See you there

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

There will be a North East convoy meeting at the Wolviston Services at 7.00 a.m. for a 7.30 departure, same as the previous meet last Easter. Everyone is welcome to join in.


More info here:
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... Cars&mid=0


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A taster, courteous of TTsline02 from a previous Malton Event.
http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g33 ... %20240411/

Joe


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

TTCool said:


> There will be a North East convoy meeting at the Wolviston Services at 7.00 a.m. for a 7.30 departure, same as the previous meet last Easter. Everyone is welcome to join in.
> 
> 
> More info here:
> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... Cars&mid=0


Yes this sounds like a real treat ......will be at Wolviston for the drive down .


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Planning on being there this time. Not too far for me from Scarborough. Great Event - even without the butties!


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Gutted to say am going to have to miss this one...........I now have an appointment with Wak :-|


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTsline02 said:


> Gutted to say am going to have to miss this one...........I now have an appointment with Wak :-|


Sorry you can't make this one  What are you having done at Wak's? more power? Have a nice drive down.

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

why do these always happen when i have plans. :twisted: Will get to one some day joe, they look a great day out. Hope you and have a great day. 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

P.S You coming to the revolution meet on the 15th ?


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Is there anyone from the north east meeting at Wolviston on sunday to travel down to Malton ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Mark

Yes, there are many enthusiasts meeting at Wolviston, from the North East and Teesside, on Sunday; a well organised drive down to Malton for the Big Breakfast Event. This event is well supported by spectators and entrants alike. If you haven't been before you are in for a treat you will repeat twice a year in the future...You'll be back! :roll:

Joe


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone invited Denise van outen?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> Anyone invited Denise van outen?


Not to my knowledge. If she's a friend of yours, she is most welcome. Does she drive a TT?

Joe


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh bejesus Joe 

The big breakfast programme that used to be on Chanel 4 haha


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The weather is looking good for Sunday:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/2878?area=YO17

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good afternoon; weather still looking good for the Malton Event.
The variety of marques is far wider than these pics show.

Here's a few random pictures of what to expect on Sunday; taken at last years event.
Click to enlarge


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Just a few more from 200 plus taken :roll: 
Click to enlarge
















































































































































Joe


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If only it wasn't so f....a....r away.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The weather forecast still looks canny...see you all at Malton for a hearty breakfast and an enjoyable days drooling. Most are heading into Helmsley afterwards with some choosing to go for a drive. I can recommend the Castlegate Tea Rooms (next to the gates to the Castle!) in Helmsley for food but there are many pub options for food and drink.

Joe


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

TTCool said:


> The weather forecast still looks canny...see you all at Malton for a hearty breakfast and an enjoyable days drooling. Most are heading into Helmsley afterwards with some choosing to go for a drive. I can recommend the Castlegate Tea Rooms (next to the gates to the Castle!) in Helmsley for food but there are many pub options for food and drink.
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe Im coming from Middlesbrough and meeting at wolviston for 7am .......do you know if their are any others meeting there .......If not I might as well go straight to Malton first thing to save going in opposite direction

Mark


----------



## Steve walker (Oct 15, 2011)

What time we all meeting at wolverston? Hopefully will be able to make it if our lass will let me use car as I know she needs to go get supplies for the salon in morning.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Will be joining you North Eastern TT's in the morning, Cumbria, via Scotch corner Sutton bank and onto
Malton. Any other North West peep's???? :wink:

Mark.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Steve walker said:


> What time we all meeting at wolverston? Hopefully will be able to make it if our lass will let me use car as I know she needs to go get supplies for the salon in morning.


Hi Steve

Meeting at Wolviston Services (A19) at 7.00 am for 7.30. am departure.

Joe


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

What about johnny vaughn? Anyone asked him if Denise can't manage?

Even zig and zag would would be a bonus


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Some great photos there Joe, dog looks so laid back :lol:


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Not many TT's at the gathering :?  I only seen 3 including my own ............still really enjoyed the day with my son until the coppers arrived and pulled one of the lads from Boro hahahahah typical !!!!! still he only got a ASBO for his antics.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

It was good to see some really rare cars. Shame about the poor TTurnout.

I counted 5 (inc my own)

Will defo make it to next one though.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Reporting in tomorow with write up and pics 

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Mclaren F1, Ferrari's, Porsche's coming out of every nook. But the motor that impressed most
surprisingly the Vauxhall VXR-8 (IMO) including the one that fell foul of the boys in blue. 

As you said Joe brilliant event even though a low TT turnout.

Mark.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTMBTT said:


> Mclaren F1, Ferrari's, Porsche's coming out of every nook. But the motor that impressed most
> surprisingly the Vauxhall VXR-8 (IMO) including the one that fell foul of the boys in blue.
> 
> As you said Joe brilliant event even though a low TT turnout.
> ...


Hi Mark

I spotted 6 TTs from early morning to mid afternoon, including a dark green one with a foreign number plate. Here's my pics selected from over 200!

I'll post a short write up later.

Click to enlarge























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Joe


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like a good day Joe, plenty of cracking cars about. That black car looks like the Batmobile!


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Some great photos there Joe and it was a great morning once again! A few nice ones of my QS as well


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice 1 Joe love the pics ..........you take a good picture  Great day had by all. 
2 nice QS TT's on the pictures too ( red and silver ) !!! :lol:


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

markevo said:


> Nice 1 Joe love the pics ..........you take a good picture  Great day had by all.
> 2 nice QS TT's on the pictures too ( red and silver ) !!! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice pics Joe one or two caught my eye might be the colour


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Cars are beautiful but the Puppy is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

You have caught all the best there including the black "Lambo", i happened to pass the comment about
how stealth looking it was, turned my back for a few minutes and the damned thing had left the event
without us catching it letting rip on the public road :x 
That was the only downside on what for us was a brill day. 

Green TT was mine 

Mark.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTMBTT said:


> You have caught all the best there including the black "Lambo", i happened to pass the comment about
> how stealth looking it was, turned my back for a few minutes and the damned thing had left the event
> without us catching it letting rip on the public road :x
> That was the only downside on what for us was a brill day.
> ...


Hi Mark

I didn't get a picture of your green TT, or my own TT!! The card in my camera filled up 'unexpectedly'. I took 205 pics so I'll have to carry yet another card, and a spare battery for that matter; old technology (Canon G2 LOL).

Joe


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely set of pics Joe. I couldn't make it, again, and it was obviously a great day for car porn.

I always said it would have to be a red Ferrari, but that yellow and black 458 is LUSH!


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone that went to the event that is clued up on "Ford" motors, the picture that Joe took
of the RS200, when we looked round it we got the feeling that it possibly was not the genuine
article but as said i am no expert. The brake set up did not look beefed up enough but may
have been changed at some point, hope not to have offended if it is the genuine. :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTMBTT said:


> Anyone that went to the event that is clued up on "Ford" motors, the picture that Joe took
> of the RS200, when we looked round it we got the feeling that it possibly was not the genuine
> article but as said i am no expert. The brake set up did not look beefed up enough but may
> have been changed at some point, hope not to have offended if it is the genuine. :?:


A lot of RS200 were sold of as kits and or in bits when the were banned from rallying so that could explain it


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

TTCool said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > You have caught all the best there including the black "Lambo", i happened to pass the comment about
> ...


What time did you get away, out of about 40-50 pic's about four of mine are of a good enough quality. How you
managed to fire of as many pic's is beyond me, must be a bit of Japanese blood in there some where 

You like me possibly have enough pic's of you own TT not to be that fussed so no worry's on that score. :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all

My event started on Saturday...washed the TT (she always dries :roll, used Nielsen's Liquid Gold High Glaze Automotive Wax Polish and then did a moderate amount of detailing&#8230;checked oil, water, tyre pressures and screen wash.

The alarm went off at 6 a.m. on Sunday and I thought 'let's go for it'. After watching the start of the Grand Prix we set off at about 7.30 a.m. (girls take longer to get ready LOL). The drive over to Malton was quite interesting. The roads were slightly damp and deserted but I came across a couple of fellow driving enthusiasts heading in the same direction over the moor, which was nice. The pheasants and sheep were very active and I've no doubt you have noticed the picture of a BMW (M3, I think) with a damaged front bumper and the remains of a pheasant attached (ouch and much cost). We didn't go to Wolviston (opposite direction) as it meant adding about another 70 miles to our journey.

I think the pictures tell their own story with regard to the cars. Talking with other enthusiasts and exchanging experiences was captivating. I managed a sausage barm as well as a bacon barm this time. The weather changed to bright and sunny by about 9.30 a.m. and after soaking up the atmosphere and the usual good company Judy and I spent the rest of the day going on a short blast in the nice weather, calling in the Spa Tearoom and Bakery in Hovingham and doing the Hovingham circular walk. From there we went to Helmsley and another 'tea shop', the Castlegate Café, for homemade apple pie.

Incidentally, just before we left Malton I was talking to a chap who was about to get into his Ferrari. He asked me what would be the most interesting alternative route over to Teesside. When I described the way we came he said he couldn't go that way because he would bottom out and the bumpy road would upset the composure of his car!! Big bucks wasted IMO and my TT is not fazed by either.

Despite the amazing machinery, the glitz and heart stopping sounds I still prefer my TT 'to live with' and that's after nearly 93,000 miles and 11 years and 4 months of owning the same TT...speaks volumes, methinks.

Happy days

Joe

PS The two puppies from the same litter were gorgeous, Alaskan Malamutes I understand.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PPS My favourite car was the Lotus Elise painted in the original Lotus Gold Leaf colours from way back...absolutely gorgeous  

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTMBTT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > TTMBTT said:
> ...


Hi Mark

I've made a keystroke error. It was 105 not 205  Even using the automatic triple exposure setting (first, then one exposure each side in quick succession) I would be hard pushed. Thanks for the alert!! The adrenaline was flowing for sure. I even watched the Grand Prix twice before going to bed :roll:

Joe


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

After leaving the event and again just now, no pic's of any Mk2's, TTS, TTRS. Struck me that
could not remember seeing any at all, strange because it would have been interesting to see
one pitted against say GTR, Porsche, Ferrari.


----------

